# Installed ZZP Gauge Pod



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

1. How does it fit?

2. How close to stock, does the new pillar look. Texture wise?


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

It is identical to stock. I paid the extra money on ZZP'S website to have the more durable OEM replica one. Tweeter swapped over just fine and everything lines up as it should


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ZZP does a great job with their pods - the triple pod in my Cobalt looks like it came that way - people always are impressed by the fact it isn't a giant black pillar or something screwed onto the factory pillar.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks good! Is this the one directly from ZZP's site or from their EBay? Ones on eBay are supposed to be "first run" or something but I haven't figured out what's different about them yet. Just curious which yours is.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think there were some fitment issues, and scuffs on the parts. That was all fixed for version 2, hence the $40 discount.


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

Have any night time pics?


----------



## TNovak (Nov 18, 2011)

Very nice job.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

This was directly from ZZP'S website. As stated above, this is the V2 one without the imperfections and scuffs from the first versions. 

This is the only shot I have right now at night...


----------

